# Pablo the handy hack at it again .



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Pablo the handy hack at it again .

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sks/2379963375.html


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It takes a skilled person to diagnose a slap lek.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Flagged.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

well only skilled plumbers can repair slap leks the write way .


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is a link to the business that license belongs to.

http://www.justriteplumbingservice.com/home.nxg

The phone #s do not jive

Mark


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

there is something fishy going on, 
http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/license_registration.asp
you can look up the license number.

but when you look at the website and the cl add, there is no way they match up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/license_detail.asp?no=M-38198

Reuben is listed but.... something strange....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a real possibility this is all legit.

Mark


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

214 goes to www.garciaplumbinginc.com and 972 uses lic# m38198. what heell more do you want? as far as being semi illiterate he would fit right here. myself included. breid.......................:rockon:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

PABLO! haha, thanks for the laugh...


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

they learned how to spell leks .

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/sks/2385522038.html


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

What does pablo, hack and garcia plumbing have as a common nickname?

a-m-i-g-o


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Perhaps the tittle should be changed to "Reuben, the Licensed Plumber".

Mark


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Perhaps the tittle should be changed to "Reuben, the Licensed Plumber".
> 
> Mark


 Perhaps... Reuben the rice paper license holder that acquired it by the way of fraud.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

racism. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*Pablo in New York*

The trades winds must have blown Pablo north of the Mason Dixon line. Because he is here in New York and stopped by BLowes to get his CCST to cob this job together. The government says the terrorist threat is increasing, the whole place is a time bomb just waiting to go BOOM. This sh*t is domestic terrorism caused by corporate greed.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I try to do my part. My coveralls.




[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Chauncey said:


> The trades winds must have blown Pablo north of the Mason Dixon line. Because he is here in New York and stopped by BLowes to get his CCST to cob this job together. The government says the terrorist threat is increasing, the whole place is a time bomb just waiting to go BOOM. This sh*t is domestic terrorism caused by corporate greed.


That doesnt look very safe :no:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

rollinsolo said:


> well only skilled plumbers can repair slap leks the write way .


 amen


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Texas law states, can only be "registered master plumber" to one plumbing co.
Maybe a call to the State Board is in order.....


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Like I said. illegal resident alient, amigo, illegal activity. they all have have that common demominator.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I want to know, what's up with Hot Water Heaters $1? Is this guy selling them for a $1 or repairing them for a $1?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

robwilliams said:


> I want to know, what's up with Hot Water Heaters $1? Is this guy selling them for a $1 or repairing them for a $1?


Thats a foot in the door loss leader...

By the time he leaves he's repiped the supply and drain pipes...
Replaced the furnace...
Cleaned up the water damage..

And he's got the tab run up to $20K with a Trust Deed on the house.... :laughing:


----------

